# Headset top cap light mount? Other options?



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there any other company that makes something similar to this:
Purely Custom Online Store - Bicycle Accessory Mount 84 Degree - Custom Bicycle Accessories

Or maybe even a way to DIY one?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Paul Components*

Really quality stuff

Light mounts

Nice bunch of people to boot!


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a bunch of computer mounts on ebay that can be used for lights. Token makes a nice one that is a headset top-cap as well. 

Hylix Carbon Computer Mount is nice too and weights only 12g claimed. 

Chris.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I cant post links yet but take a look at the MJ-880 thread, around post number 28. Nice top cap replacement carbon number

There is a link in post 27 to the website


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Checking out other mount options...What do you think about this type of mount?

Double Wide Bicycle/bike Computer GPS Accessory Mount | eBay

I saw something on another site with aluminum clamps and an aluminum tube for less $, but I can't find it now:madman:


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

arphaxhad said:


> Really quality stuff
> 
> Light mounts
> 
> Nice bunch of people to boot!


Interesting stuff from these guys.


----------



## Stroganof (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryank930 said:


> Checking out other mount options...What do you think about this type of mount?
> 
> Double Wide Bicycle/bike Computer GPS Accessory Mount | eBay
> 
> I saw something on another site with aluminum clamps and an aluminum tube for less $, but I can't find it now:madman:


I use their single mount and love it. The double looks like overkill. Plus, with the open end you can use things that don't have a swing hinge.

Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

tb123 said:


> I cant post links yet but take a look at the MJ-880 thread, around post number 28. Nice top cap replacement carbon number
> 
> There is a link in post 27 to the website


Cheers- link to the thread


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

I made a similar mount using two of these M-Wave handlebar organisers:










To better support the weight of the lamp I used two of hte brackets with just one centre section. It works beautifully. Another bonus is that it raises the lamp about 80mm so I get far less reflection glare from the gear cables (I use this set up on my road bike with Shimano 6600 levers).

It is quickly and easily removed too, I keep the lamp attached to the bracket.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

The plastic brackets don't seem too fragile, do they? I need something 100% rock solid. Maybe I'll do the same and order 2 of the aluminum clamp ones and figure out my own cross bar.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Bryank930 said:


> The plastic brackets don't seem too fragile, do they? I need something 100% rock solid. Maybe I'll do the same and order 2 of the aluminum clamp ones and figure out my own cross bar.


Not in my experience, they are rock solid. No vibration to speak of, on a road bike, on rough lanes.


----------

